

Linkedin down - bavidar
https://www.linkedin.com

======
codva
I would hope the average reader here is capable of utilizing
[http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/](http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/)
or their own terminal to determine if a site is down.

------
swiil
White screen.

------
mlnhd
who cares?

